# A Chocolate Maltese?



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Hewwo, my name is Josey. I hab a brudder, Cody and a sissy, Mandy. I am habing sooo much fun wooking at all da pwetty white Maltese here.  I hab a vewy funny story. I lub sweet candy. I lub it sooo much that I asked Santa, the Easter Bunny, the Tooth Fairy, and dat pwetty witch in The Wizard of Oz to send me sum chocolate. I eben pwayed for chocolate! rayer: Then, I was a vewy, vewy good widdle girl for a looong time. Pwetty soon, it was raining chocolate...I found it under my pillows, beds, toys, Christmas tree, and eben outside at Easter! Oh my dog....I had chocolate coming out of my ears....literally. I ate sooo much chocolate, mommy said I would become spoiled rotten and turn into a big choco lot! Ut oh......help! What can I do?! I twied rolling in da snow, it didn't work.  Can you pweeze bwush me wif White Out or white shoe polish? Help!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (SuziMalteselover @ Dec 26 2009, 11:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867020


> Hewwo, my name is Josey. I hab a brudder, Cody and a sissy, Mandy. I am habing sooo much fun wooking at all da pwetty white Maltese here. I hab a vewy funny story. I lub sweet candy. I lub it sooo much that I asked Santa, the Easter Bunny, the Tooth Fairy, and dat pwetty witch in The Wizard of Oz to send me sum chocolate. I eben pwayed for chocolate! rayer: Then, I was a vewy, vewy good widdle girl for a looong time. Pwetty soon, it was raining chocolate...I found it under my pillows, beds, toys, Christmas tree, and eben outside at Easter! Oh my dog....I had chocolate coming out of my ears....literally. I ate sooo much chocolate, mommy said I would become spoiled rotten and turn into a big choco lot! Ut oh......help! What can I do?! I twied rolling in da snow, it didn't work.  Can you pweeze bwush me wif White Out or white shoe polish? Help!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh she is just too darn cute!!!!! Love her sweet little face!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My neighbor has a Maltadoodle Malt and poodle,she looks just like a butterscotch coloured Malt. They named her Phoebe,thought it would have been tempting to name her butterscotch... I'll have to get a picture of her sometime. Hopefully before she cuts off all her fur,she's having shoulder surgery (owner) and won't be able to brush her daily,so she's clipping her down before she goes in for surgery.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

mmm....what a scrumptious little chocolate maltese josey is. And to think I was over chocolate from Christmas!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Josey is a living doll! She doesn't even look real! She's the cutest little thing! Is she a Shih Ztu?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww what a good poser you are! I always see your pretty self modeling Des' creations. I have always loved your color and Des says your a small shih tzu. Where did your mommy get you from?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Josey, I fink someone dipped you in chocowate! Come hewah and I will wick it all off of you.
Yowah fweind,
Cosy 

PS Wuv the pics!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww such a gorgeous girl, utterly beautiful, look at that face.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

you are as sweet as chocolate.. :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy & Crystal: "dere is da world's most bootiful Shih tzu :wub: :wub: :wub: we wuv hew and missed hew so vewy vewy vewy vewy much. Fank u auntie Suzi fow posting her pic and update hewe. Mama is just not wike befowe anymowe when it comes to checking into oder websites. Although she wishes to do so, it is not as easy as it used to be befow"

Beautiful Josey, chocolate color is what makes you look even MORE beautiful :wub2: :wub2: kisses are sent from Kat to you, to Cody and to Mandy; hugs are also sent to their mommy

(((hugs)))

Kat


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh be still my heart....I just realized that I am in LOVE with chocolate....(chocolate doggies, that is!).

What an absolute beauty!!!!!!!!!!! I love Tzu's.....LOVE 'em. I love looking at the Holy Shih Tzu website. Are there other breeders who breed the smaller pups?


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments. :Flowers 2:

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 27 2009, 12:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867029


> Awwwwww what a good poser you are! I always see your pretty self modeling Des' creations. I have always loved your color and Des says your a small shih tzu. Where did your mommy get you from?[/B]


Fairy Tail Shih Tzu. Josey came home with me at 4 months of age. Calley had already potty trained her and she was well socialized. She's 2 and a half years old and very healthy. Josey LOVES Des's clothes! We are addicted. :smhelp: 
QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 27 2009, 07:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867060


> Oh be still my heart....I just realized that I am in LOVE with chocolate....(chocolate doggies, that is!).
> 
> What an absolute beauty!!!!!!!!!!! I love Tzu's.....LOVE 'em. I love looking at the Holy Shih Tzu website. Are there other breeders who breed the smaller pups?[/B]


Thank you. I've been to Calley's home in Salt Lake City several times. I would only recommend Calley. I would not recommend Holy Shih Tzu.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Oooeeeeeee... what a gorgeous Shih Tzu :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Josey, you are the cutest little chocolate fluff I've ever seen.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, what a gorgeous little fluff you are! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Josie, you are simply devine!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Mmmmm....the two things I love the most. Chocolate and Maltese! lol I love the Tzu's too! She is precious as are your Malts, Cody and Mandy. Welcome!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

She is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She really is a cute little girl. Love the color. Solid too?


Tina


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow what a doll!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:biggrin: Lol. I actually thought you had photoshopped the color.  What a cutie :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What a cute girl you are Josie! I think you look beautiful in your pretty red dresses and you're just picture perfect for Christmas! :wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

QUOTE (Tina @ Dec 27 2009, 07:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867296


> She really is a cute little girl. Love the color. Solid too?
> Tina[/B]


Thanks, Tina. Yes, she is a solid liver. Most Shih Tzu coloring will lighten over time and may even change colors a bit. Josey has lightened up in her coloring and also has red highlights that can be seen in the sunlight. 

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Dec 27 2009, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867328


> :biggrin: Lol. I actually thought you had photoshopped the color.  What a cutie :wub:[/B]


:smrofl: I know this sounds silly, but, I think Josey thought she was white like her brother and sister when she was a puppy. We were at my parent's house and I walked by a mirror holding her, she saw herself and got soo mad. She started barking and did a little deep growl. (She loves all other animals and people.) So, her reaction was quite amusing.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

WOWZER! What a beauty you are!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Be still my heart I am in love! :wub: Josey is too precious for words! Cody and Mandy are also. You have three adorable babies there. The Fairy Tail Shih Tzu site is heavenly to look at. Thanks for the pictures. You need to let us see more of all of your fluffs please.


----------



## harmonicker (Dec 6, 2009)

_very_ cute...... _very_ gorgeous color :wub: 
so sweet


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Yikes!!! Your chocolate baby is sooooooooooo cute :wub: , as are your Malts!!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

You look so yummy! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

omg, how did i miss this thread! josey is such a cutie pie!! i love her!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

:ThankYou: :SM Rocks!: 
I really hesitated to post pics of Josey on a Maltese forum. Thank you everyone, I really appreciate all the sweet comments. 
My next pic thread will be all about Cody and Mandy. Cody dislikes the camera. I've been trying to work with him on this.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, she is SO stinkin' precious!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Love her doll face! :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

What a face!!! :wub: :wub: 

Please post pics whenever you like!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

oh Josey you always look stunning in anything you wear . .you are truly a fashionista and with such unusual coloring, you truly stand out . . can you blame my hubby for always using your pictures hee-hee . . . :wub: 

I am glad you posted Suzi . . I don't have a maltese of my own (still working on finding the perfect one :biggrin: ) but I have to say I have never felt so at home here at SM .. . .they welcomed me and Annika and Tiger with open arms and I have always loved being here . . . even gotten to know so many wonderful crazy mom's just like me . . . .so please don't ever hesitate to post or share pictures of your wonderful fur family . . . .

kisses and hugs to you and the munchkins :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Josey is one of the cutest Shih Tzus I have seen! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I keep coming by to see sweet little Josey!! gosh- she's just such a cupcake!! Also I love the Fairy Tail website..what sweeties. Please do post lots more photos of Josey!! What a babydoll!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Josie is adorable. :wub: 
Now I'm craving chocolate!
Josie's writing was very funny! :biggrin:


----------

